# What would you do with this space under stairs?



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

Wine cooler and a beer fridge. Looks like a receptacle already there.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It probably housed a console TV in days long gone.

Maybe a fish tank?

A faux fireplace?

A Booze Box?

And the list goes on, only limited by the imagination.

Those chairs look to be interference for the door.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is that the door from the garage?


----------



## PuffsRuffsNStuf (Jul 24, 2020)

You could always just drywall it over if you decide you don't like it. We were debating doing similar and stuffing a mini fridge in it (next to the wet bar). There wasn't enough clearance for the mini fridge though so we opted to just drywall over the opening. You don't *have* to do something useful with it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We can see several options when using google to search under stair openings. A small free standing chest of draws with pictures displayed might be a option if you're into a little more storage and pic displays.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen, that is a fantastic idea, functional as well as decorative,
and neat and clean.
Check here for some decorative chests.

https://www.hayneedle.com/furniture/dressers-&-chests_list_187703


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I know a couple of guys that could build you one that would fit perfectly in that space,* but *one of those guys is not SeniorSitizen. For our daughter a son built the office fixture and son-inlaw built the printer table. GAWD i wish i was that talented.:vs_mad:


OH, i forgot, i did paint the printer table .:smile:




Edit: Edit:


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I assume from the realtor pic the furniture was staging from the seller, so I don't know if you are using this as a sitting area or dinette. But either way my vote would be for a cabinet front to enclose the entire opening up, white to match the trim and not call attention to it but rather blend in the background.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Isn't that supposed to be for Harry Potter when he comes to visit?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I built a client a set of drawers to go under a staircase. I can't believe I didn't take pictures. Anyway, full length rollers and deep drawers for blankets and such. Perfect for under the staircase.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

Not sure the dimensions of that space are suitable, but I would be tempted to make it into a closet for the vacuum and cleaning supplies. Your house looks great, so there must be a power vac already hiding somewhere close by.


----------



## shanehaumps (Jun 3, 2020)

I will use it as a storage house  for cleaning things.


----------

